# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Tiled shower base on timber floor

## ozshots

I would like to have a tiled shower base on timber floor. 
  I’ve read a lot about how this is done and spoken to a couple of tradespeople. Initially everyone says: we will do it, no worries. As conversation goes along and I mention possible leaks etc they always say – I’ve done a shower base in my own bathroom, or “just get a shower base, it’s safer”, or “lowering the floor lots of work etc. 
  I just see no confidence unless I go for really expensive waterproofing solution, say $1500 just for the shower base – see The Atlantis range of tile shower enclosures and tiled shower systems for example 
  For safety reasons, I was ready to decide on acrylic shower base which I don’t really like. 
  Here is the alternative: shower base designed to be tiled on. The Universal Shower Base
They have a 1000x1000 shower base for $450 - this is not too bad!
  I won’t even bother with lowering the floor. I’m happy to have a hob as soon as it’s all tiled and safe from waterproofing point of view. 
  The only issue Universal Shower Base does not make corner 1000x1000 showers.
  Are there any alternatives?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

G'day ozshots, 
Among the 2,000 + showers I have personally waterproofed, I can assure you tiling over a timber floor is not a problem, also note very few showers have ugly hobs any more so no cutting up tiny bits to cover them.  
You only need to nail down some tile underlay on the timber floor and have it waterproofed with an aluminium angle rather than a hob as used in 90% of all new homes. 
A one metre square shower with a single corner will cost around $150.00 to have professionally waterproofed. with a certificate and form 16 plus a written warranty. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## john603

> G'day ozshots, 
> A one metre square shower with a single corner will cost around $150.00 to have professionally waterproofed. with a certificate and form 16 plus a written warranty. 
> Good luck.

  I am doing the similar job. when do I call in the plumber/pros to do the waterproof? I am happy with $150 if it is certified. Thanks heaps

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> I am doing the similar job. when do I call in the plumber/pros to do the waterproof? I am happy with $150 if it is certified. Thanks heaps

  You only need a plumber if you plan on relocating pipes or drainage. 
Call the waterproofer and let him in advance when the shower will be ready to seal, sheets up etc. 
Talk to him about building your shower base at the same time. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## john603

*thanks, Oldsaltoz*

----------

